# Are any kinds of mint shade tolerant?



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a strip of land about 4 feet wide on the north side of my house that borders my neighbor. This strip is basically useless, except that my heat/air unit sits there. It is a pain to mow. In fact, it is hard to access.

I have considered planting some type of mint along this strip. In my experience, mint tends to take over, which is exactly what I want. I want something that I can call a "plant" and not a "weed" to take over this space. Also, the mint would have the added benefit of possibly producing nectar. 

The only problem is that this strip is fairly shady, because there is a fence next to it and my neighbor's house is about 6 feet from the property line. 

Will ordinary mint grow (and hopefully take over) in semi-shade conditions? Are there any aggressive/spreading types of mint plants that do best in shade? 

Thanks, 
ndvan


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 2 different types of mint growing in part sun and they do fine. I would think any mint you put there would do ok.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Low light may reduce flowering, but during the growing season, you will quickly discover if you have acceptable growing conditions.


----------



## LAS (Jul 16, 2007)

The mint in my backyard is in mostly shade and is all over the place!!
I started some in a pot in the front yard several years ago. I wont be planting anymore
Luke


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

It'll grow, and grow and grow....

You might have a very irate neighbor if it grows under the fence, and it will.

I know you are thinking of the bees, but the mint won't flower as well in the shady conditions. To be on good terms with the neighbor, I'd plant_ Euonymus_, _Pachysandra_ or perhaps _Vinca_.

MM


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a variety growing in the shade that is wonderful, and it does spread, but it's also easy to pull up. The honeybees and bumblebees love it, but it only blooms for a month or two per year, so I don't know if you would be interested in that. It has light pink flower spikes. Let me know if you want more information, and I'll try to find the seed packet.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*aggressiveness of mint*

Make sure you are careful about where you plant mint. As mentioned above it will spread aggressively by sending out horizontal shoots and can quickly take over an area. Spearmint isn't too fussy about sun or shade


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My spearmint has not done well in the shade but is going crazy in the full sun. It's been blooming since the first few days in June and still blooming and covered in honeybees, bumblers, sweat and other solitary bees as well as butterflys of all different types.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

My catnip seems to grow anywhere. The down side is that where it is this year is not where it will be next year. It's always a surprise.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

my mint grows amungst my HOsta's which are in my north eave between the house and garage. Not much direct sun on it. Maybe an hour a day.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

there are a couple specialty mints that i keep killing with to much sun.one is called chocolate mint and i believe the other was called moss mint.there is one nursery here that carries lots of herbs,there is probably one in your area too.so far i have spearmint, peppermint,bergomot(orange)mint, gingermint,local river mint,catnip,lemonbalm,lemon verbena,lemongrass all growing in my tea garden.i wanted to plant the shade loving chocolate or moss mint in the window wells of my basement,but have not gotten around to it.or kept it alive long enough to.


----------

